# Classifieds



## richfr (Aug 2, 2016)

How long do new members have to wait to get access to the classifieds?
I dont want to sell anything am thinking of getting a MK1 would be good to see what cars forum members are selling.

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rich, when did you last check acccess ? 

If you would like to contribute to the Market Place compensation fund, click link for Info.
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## richfr (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks Hoggy I may contribute to the fund a little down the line if I get a TT and stick around on here but I havent got one yet.
Just checked and its the same :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

richfr said:


> Thanks Hoggy I may contribute to the fund a little down the line if I get a TT and stick around on here but I havent got one yet.
> Just checked and its the same :?


Hi, Check again.  
Hoggy.


----------



## richfr (Aug 2, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> richfr said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Hoggy I may contribute to the fund a little down the line if I get a TT and stick around on here but I havent got one yet.
> ...


Thanks Hoggy works now


----------



## sheffieldsam (Aug 12, 2016)

richfr said:


> Thanks Hoggy I may contribute to the fund a little down the line if I get a TT and stick around on here but I havent got one yet.
> Just checked and its the same :?


I'm in the same boat as Rich - can someone sort access to the Marketplace for me please?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

sheffieldsam said:


> I'm in the same boat as Rich - can someone sort access to the Marketplace for me please?


Hi, For MP & PM access info, click link.
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## Krs8 (Jun 11, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> sheffieldsam said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the same boat as Rich - can someone sort access to the Marketplace for me please?
> ...


Hi Hoggy,

Would I be able to gain access to the market place, been on here a short while now 

Cheers


----------



## Melvin084 (Aug 30, 2016)

Im also interested in gaining access, don't worry I'm not one of these scammers or bots.

Im just interested in picking up a TT mk1 ideally which was owned by someone on this forum and taken care of


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Krs8 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > sheffieldsam said:
> ...


Hi, When did you last check, I have & you have full access,  :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Melvin084 said:


> Im also interested in gaining access, don't worry I'm not one of these scammers or bots.
> 
> Im just interested in picking up a TT mk1 ideally which was owned by someone on this forum and taken care of


You already have access Melvyn


----------



## TT2000Q (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi, what is the time limit, been here a short while and done two posts but looking for parts is my main objective at the moment. Thanks in advance


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TT2000Q said:


> Hi, what is the time limit, been here a short while and done two posts but looking for parts is my main objective at the moment. Thanks in advance


Hi, No time or post limit, click link for access info.

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=804241

Hoggy.


----------



## TT2000Q (Oct 25, 2016)

Ok thanks, will wait and see when access is granted then. Regards


----------

